# Where to buy Hardwood Lumber Online?



## WeilWood (Mar 6, 2021)

Hello all,

Unfortunately there is a severe lack of good Hardwood dealers in my area, at least that I can find. This means I have been ordering my lumber online. So far I have always ordered from bells Forrest (except one time I ordered from woodworkers source and ended up canceling the order after they didn't ship it in 45 days (and after the scheduled delivery date))

Anyway, have you ordered lumber online, and if so where from and how was what you recieved/price.


----------



## 4wood (Jul 12, 2018)

I know you said online, but giving you location may help you locate something close to you. I sent you a personal message so check your mail.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Steve Wall Lumber, Moyihan(?) NC. Years ago I ordered quite a bit from him until I discovered a local source. That said, it would pay to find one (on line) located as close to you as possible. While most of them have UPS packs (generally 20 bd. ft. or so) anything larger has to be shipped motor freight.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I like West Penn Hardwoods.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Check out Cook Woods.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

I've had good luck for a number of years with Hearne Hardwoods in Oxford PA. They are helpful and courteous to deal with, and they have a wide selection of domestic and imported hardwoods. https://www.hearnehardwoods.com


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Used Wall lumber many times. Always happy with service and product.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I've bought here many times and will again.

https://www.gvwp.net/


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Craftsmen Supply, Ybor City (Tampa) (813) 988-4677-tell 'em MadMark sent 'ya!

They have a full line of exotics that doesn't show on their web site - call for what you need.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Check out Cook Woods.
> 
> - mrg


+1 just got some claro walnut from them today,fast service and a great website where you can look at and buy the one you want on much of the wood.they have everthing from pen blanks to large slabs.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have purchased wood from Craftsman supply several times because they are local. However the last time I purchase some oak boards, one of them was warped worse than any piece of dimensional lumber in the big box store. I complained about it, but their response was take all of it or none. I will not be purchasing from them again.

Another local source in the Tampa area is Intercity Lumber.
I don't know if they ship. Tampa is about a three to four hour drive from South Florida so might be able to haul the wood yourself.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I like Cherokee in Calif.https://www.cherokeewood.com


----------



## tomsfoolery (Oct 29, 2020)

I use a lot of 1/2" wood for jewelry boxes. "I use Ocooch Hardwoods

For thin dimension lumber, they only show 2' long but I talked to them and you can get it longer you just have to let them know. I prefer 3' length. They have been mostly fast to ship they are my go-to.

"I also used Cherokee in Calif

I had trouble with my first order with them, but it was my fault. I had been used to buying wood priced by 2' lengths and there is by 1' lengths minimum 2. So when I order I thought I was getting twice what I got. I had to talk to them on the phone and realized I was wrong. But their lacewood was really nice.

"I have also bought from Rarewoods USA
.com it by the board that you look at. The nice thing with them over $100 free shipping. If you buy a board over 5' length I think there is a large box fee.

The other place I have bought from Bell Forest for the most part, is you pick the board but they do offer some project packs.


----------

